
  Launch Wars: Twitcam Beats CamTweet To Live Video Tweets  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/20/launch-wars-twitcam-beats-camtweet-to-live-video-tweets/
======
emmett
Try out Camtweet, leave your feedback:

[http://www.camtweet.com/account/login_with_invite_code?invit...](http://www.camtweet.com/account/login_with_invite_code?invite_code=HACKERNEWS)

Invite code just for you, Hacker News.

------
mixmax
As the article points out "live tv is hard". I have a difficult time seeing
this work in it's current form because of that. It's just not very interesting
to watch other people on cam unless they're doing something trly
extraordinary. Porn is the exception of course.

A startup that somehow crowd-sources videomixing of the best stuff and airs
that might work.

------
paul9290
This is cool for breaking news, but everyone and their mom has to have video
streaming capabilities on their mobile device for this catch on.

I mean look what happened to Seesmic and others. How is this any different?

In five to ten years it makes sense, but now text messaging makes more sense
because how many consumers with cell phones can text message?

------
tdavis
I can't think of a single good thing to say about a service that produces low-
quality, boring video and spams automated tweets into the ether, but Twitcam's
design is kinda nice to look at!

If Twitcam "wins" doesn't that mean JTV _really_ wins, since they'll lose the
least amount of money on bandwidth in the long run?

------
firefoxman1
The twitcam's site looks like more thought was put into the design, and site
design is important.

